# oddly low FPS on diablo2



## calabus (Feb 6, 2008)

For some odd reason I have been getting very low FPS in diablo2. When playing I get a solid 30 FPS, In town 15 with map up 7 fps. With several enemies fps get slower etc. This computer currently can run two instances of EverQuest with little to no lag. Uhh, I am not sure what specs to give so...

Video card: Nvidia GeForce 7300 LE
Ram: 1021mb
Driver: Directx 10
... I can't think of anything else you might need. Just ask for anything else, (yes, I am using Everest.)


----------



## rfckyle (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok i get 300 fps in css with nice graphics, but with an overclocked pc and everything i get 60 fps in diablo 2? It still never lags or FPS lags, diablo tends to be wonky so maybe its not your correct fps, do you lag/jump??


----------

